# Reuben Fatty



## tralarge (Mar 9, 2017)

Going to try to make a Reuben Fatty Sunday.... going to grind some corned beef, fill with sour kraut Swiss and a thousand island spread.... wrap in pepper crusted bacon... finish with a pumpernickel toast...  just wondering if anyone has attempted this, and did it work out?   I will respond to this post with pictures of the process if no one objects to the idea.  Should I add a little sausage for a little extra fat? Does the sounkraut hold up in prolonged hotter temperatures?


----------



## weev (Mar 9, 2017)

Haven't tried it but it sure sounds good


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yep there are several here, or used to be. 

Make sure and pot some photos. It's going to be good!


----------



## geezer (Mar 9, 2017)

Dang, that sounds really good, I love a good reuben.


----------



## akdutchguy (Mar 10, 2017)

Well I just got back from the ER after almost drowning in the drool created just thinking about this project. Sounds great to me. 
Jason.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2017)

Sounds awesome!

Make sure you post some photo's!

Al


----------



## sauced (Mar 10, 2017)

Sounds fantastic....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 10, 2017)

This should end very well!


----------



## tralarge (Mar 12, 2017)

IMG_0531.JPG



__ tralarge
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_0532.JPG



__ tralarge
__ Mar 12, 2017






The corned beef didn't grind very well... it was too wet and was almost a paste.













IMG_0533.JPG



__ tralarge
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_0535.JPG



__ tralarge
__ Mar 12, 2017






Swiss, kraut and thousand island sauce I made.













IMG_0536.JPG



__ tralarge
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_0537.JPG



__ tralarge
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_0540.JPG



__ tralarge
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_0541.JPG



__ tralarge
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_0543.JPG



__ tralarge
__ Mar 12, 2017






Was great, little less kraut next time, but I would definetly do this again, and recommend anyone with a little ambition to do the same! Guests thought it was the best Reuben they ever ate.


----------



## tropics (Mar 12, 2017)

That looks great did you de salt the corned beef ? I had a wet mix when I did my Pastrami brats Points for thinking outside the box

Richie


----------



## tralarge (Mar 12, 2017)

tropics said:


> That looks great did you de salt the corned beef ? I had a wet mix when I did my Pastrami brats Points for thinking outside the box
> Richie
> 
> :points:



I desalted as much as I could... I tried to have the bacon provide the salt.  It didn't disappoint.


----------

